# God grants a wish....



## JC in GB (Jul 1, 2019)

A man was riding his motorcycle along a California beach when suddenly the sky clouded above his head and, in a booming voice, the Lord said, "Because you have TRIED to be faithful to me in all ways, I will grant you one wish." The biker pulled over and said "Build a bridge to Hawaii so I can ride over anytime I want."

The Lord said, "Your request is materialistic. Think of the enormous challenges for that kind of undertaking: the supports required to reach the bottom of the Pacific and the concrete and steel it would take! It will nearly exhaust several natural resources. I can do it, but it is hard for me to justify your desire for worldly things. Take a little more time and think of something that could possibly help mankind."

The biker thought about it for a long time. Finally, he said, "Lord, I wish that I and all men could understand our wives. I want to know how she feels inside, what she's thinking when she gives me the silent treatment, why she cries, what she means when she says nothing's wrong, and how I can make a woman truly happy."

The Lord replied, "You want two lanes or four on that bridge?"


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 1, 2019)

LOLOLOL!  Amen!


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 1, 2019)

no comment in case the wife reads it.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jul 1, 2019)

Lol that's great...AMEN brother!


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 1, 2019)

I reserve the right to remain silent as to not incriminate myself. 

Otherwise,


----------



## mooncusser (Jul 1, 2019)

Heh-heh.  Mrs Mooncusser even gave a chuckle.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jul 14, 2019)

Can't say I blame the Lord for his choice.  LOL
Gary


----------

